# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje - pergjigje!

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mbasi kjo teme qenka mbyllur, e vazhdojm prap si thoni?*

----------


## USA NR1

po mire po vazhdojme(pershendetje)
mos e ke pare Bongon se me ka hup? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

po, pse jo.

si je me shendet?

----------


## Endless

bangua jote sapo kalovi ketej nga bulevardi zogut pare. edhe ai per puc me duket. Lol

kush te pelqen me shume kali apo gomari?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kali .


Macen apo qenin?*

----------


## Endless

qenin. qeni eshte kafshe fisnike.

Ca muhabeti do beje me nje papagall banal?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Do e mesoja te kendon si kendesi.

Kikirikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Si kaluat sote?*

----------


## alem_de

si i semure mooooooo.

a je mire ti............

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mire jam flm.
Qoft e kaluar vella.


Punoni neser?*

----------


## alem_de

jam me bollovavje deri me 25 shkurt.

flm per urimin.

a je neser ne shkolle..............motra.

----------


## RiGerta

> jam me bollovavje deri me 25 shkurt.
> 
> flm per urimin.
> 
> a je neser ne shkolle..............motra.


Me shkollen kam mbaru qemoti
Cfare nxenesi ke qene ne shkolle?

----------


## alem_de

e kam mbaruar me mire dhe shume mire.

cfar profesioni  ke.....

----------


## RiGerta

Mikrobiologe
Nga cili Qytet i MKD-s jeni?

----------


## alem_de

dibra........

a je natyraliste.......

----------


## RiGerta

Jam 
Qysh mer nga Dibra.Mos me thuj qe jemi kojshi tani  :ngerdheshje: 
Me cfare merreni ne Ger.?

----------


## alem_de

jam mekatronike,teknik industrie.

merem edhe me ndertime e renovime shtepishe.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Bukur alem.


Po ju me qfar mereni?*

----------


## Endless

me mekatronik dhe une lol

si e do atdhene?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Te bashkuara gjithe trojet Shqiptare.


Si e doni kafen?*

----------


## Nete

Te mesme... :perqeshje: 

Sa kafe ne dite pini?

----------

